# What do you think?



## Jlj27.

Me and my husband have been ttc for a few months now, been using cb digital advance opk tests. I am now 10dpo and this was the result I got, second test looked similar but a bit of a fainted line (I’m assuming maybe due to dilution or urine) 
Would you say this was positive? I’m driving myself crazy 
I have also tonight read some reviews on this brand of pregnancy test, so not sure what to think. thanks guys


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a positive! :)


----------



## Jlj27.

I hope so, thank you for the reply. 
I don’t feel so crazy now someone else sees it


----------



## Bevziibubble

It's definitely there!


----------



## crazy4baby09

It looks positive to me!


----------



## Jlj27.

I just don’t know if I can trust it after reading the reviews online, it was a one step


----------



## kittiecat

That looks like a clear positive to me! Looks way too pink to be an evap or anything like that!


----------



## Jlj27.

kittiecat said:


> That looks like a clear positive to me! Looks way too pink to be an evap or anything like that!

Thank you! I will keep this post updated over the next few days, I’ve ordered some first response to double check!


----------



## kittiecat

Fx’d for the FRERs! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Jlj27.

Thank you guys arriving today! I will let you know the outcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, that's great. FX :)


----------



## Jlj27.

Just done a first response and it has come back as BFN how deflating!


----------



## Jlj27.

Picture to follow


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Jlj27.

Bevziibubble said:


> :hugs:

Thank you, it’s very frustrating!


----------



## doggylover

A few people lately have had issues with FRER being rubbish while other tests show positives. Your first test is clearly a positive! Try a digi instead?


----------



## Jlj27.

doggylover said:


> A few people lately have had issues with FRER being rubbish while other tests show positives. Your first test is clearly a positive! Try a digi instead?

I will pick on up to do tomorrow morning, thank you for the feedback, it’s much appreciated :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Did you test again?. GL


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jlj27. said:


> I will pick on up to do tomorrow morning, thank you for the feedback, it’s much appreciated :)

 Any update?


----------



## Jlj27.

Sorry guys, been busy with work and forgot to come and update you, unfortunately all other tests were negative. 
My last period started on the 2ndof august lasting until the 6th
Ovulation was around the 1st September
I came on just yesterday, heavily with bigger blood clots than usual and accompanied by cramping which I don’t normally get. (sorry for tmi)
not sure if it was possibly a chemical pregnancy, this wouldn’t be the first time


----------



## kittiecat

:hugs: I’m sorry


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jlj27.

Thanks we will keep trying to conceive our first.. feels although it’s going to be a long road


----------



## kittiecat

I hope it isn’t a long road :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Spacey

Sorry to hear. Prayers it will be a short journey to your little one! I know how frustrating it can be. 

Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Jlj27.

I’m back again. Got another line on a pregnancy test just 2 months later. Hopefully this time it is the real thing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!


----------



## Jlj27.

I’ve just done another test a frer, and it has come back negative. Where to begin with confusion. I don’t know what to make of this


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing :( I hope that you get some answers soon ❤️


----------



## kittiecat

So confusing :hugs:. That CB line was so clear! I’m sorry :hugs:


----------



## Irish Baby

No way, that line was so clear on CB, what is going on with CB tests I have lost all faith in them


----------

